# Looking for a nice Skee Ball machine



## Lee L

IS Ebay the best place to look? My wife definitely wants a Skee Ball Machine and saw one at Sears she liked but it is a cheap facsimilie of a real one. I thought I could get something more decent but don't know where to start.


----------



## tidalwdave

Have you checked http://groups.google.com/group/rec.g...etplace/topics 


Also, Criagslist or the Winstion/Salem arcade auctions that come around about every other month. Or, look into a local Skee Ball tournament group and make connections. Ebay is good as long as you can find something local.


Good luck,

Dave


----------



## Gerrits

I would check with a local vending company. If you can't find out who it is, go to a bar and look at the dart boards. Most of those machines are rented from a local vending company. They will certainly be able to get one for you. Granted, it will be kind of expensive. They sell used machines as well as ordering new ones. The good part about buying a real machine is that it won't be a cheap, smaller version of the real thing. Good luck!


----------



## reedl

The above posters are correct. The other thing to do is call every local "vending" company in the area, and let them know you want a Skee-Ball machine.


Of course you could get lucky like me a find one at an auction for $125.00


Check out my pics too see it.


Reedl


----------



## Lee L

Man, that is exactly like I was thinking. I can't beleive you got it for $125!


I will start looking around.


----------



## Remax

How did you get that skee ball maching in your basement? Does it break down into pieces? My main concern is the surface the ball rolls on. Does that break down?


----------



## reedl

The commercial units some apart at the place where the ramp ends, and the place where the scoring circles are. That makes it quite easy to move. There are four large bolts that hold the two pieces together. It is also around 28 inches wide so it fits through a standard doorway.


The surface that the balls roll on seems to be very sturdy. In fact I called Skee-Ball Corp and asked them what I should clean it with, and they responded that since they cannot name any commercial products, they recommended cleaning it with a certain cleaning product that has three numbers above 400. (Kind of cute)


I applied the cleaning liquid (409 for the not so fast who read here), quite liberally to the surface, and it came out nice and clean, so it seems to work just fine. When I cleaned the surface, it cleaned up nicely, but does not look new. It looks "broken in", and quite acceptable to me.



The back part (where the balls land) was just as easy to clean, as it had probably 10 years worth of seaside arcade grime in it also.


All in All, worth the money I paid, and I have certainly gotten more than that amount of use out of it.


Reedl


----------



## roar

As well as your local vending companies make a post on the above mentioned news group and also post to rec.games.pinball.


Mark that one as Off Topic though, they are a little more picky in rgp about off topic posts, but there is a lot of cross over in those groups and you may have some luck with someone in your area.


This is not an item you want to get into shipping with if you can avoid it at all, the things are huge and will cost a pretty penny, local would be ideal.


----------



## elmalloc

man i love arcades


----------



## joerod

Me to. I may get one soon...


----------



## Random Terrain

I love Skee-Ball. Is it better to hunt for an arcade Skee-Ball machine or are some of the made-for-home-use models any good?


I moved last year and we have a building in the back yard that has room for a Skee-Ball machine, but the building is not air conditioned or heated. Does anyone think that heat and cold would be too hard on the machine?


I also have an $80 Sportcraft Slam Dunk Double Basketball Game set up out there that I got on sale for $15.


----------



## outcast_p

I love the game made by ICE, ICEball. It has the bright pink rails and uses the frosted white plastic balls.


I live close to where ICE makes the games, and even with the employee discount a friend can get, they are $1200 new EEEKK.


Back when I worked in the arcade at a Kahunaville, We used to use just all purpose cleaner and the armorall on the ramps to keep them clean, worked wonders.


----------



## whiskey > work

yes, skee ball would be the ultimate in the arcade finished basement I have planned. Even sicker than shuffleboard!


----------



## elmalloc

do not say that as I just spent 4000 on shuffleboard OK


----------



## reedl

I do not think that heat and cold will affect a Skee-Ball machine. There are not many moving parts, so it is not like a pinball with hundreds of little switches, etc.


The electronics in these things are pretty simple, but if you were going to put it in a room without A/C, I would make sure the fan is working well, as you do not want it to get overheated of course.


But in my basement, it is the most popular machine I have..


Reedl


----------



## elmalloc

May I see a pic or three?


----------



## whiskey > work

this skee ball idea is the ultimate. Just give me a poker table, projector, skee ball machine and a 360 and I will retreat into my lair never to return. Except for snacks and to poop


----------



## elmalloc

you can poop in lair


----------



## whiskey > work

I can poop in bucket in corner


----------



## elmalloc

then utilize bucket as....snacks....


----------



## whiskey > work




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/14417627
> 
> 
> then utilize bucket as....snacks....



be right back, pooping in snack pail that guests will use


----------



## elmalloc

so we lost our posts due to AVS outage, how do we recreate the insanity and why don't they backup daliy?


----------



## Beta Man

Just posted on Cleveland's Craigslist

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/tag/801753405.html


----------



## elmalloc

god dammit beta man you rule!!


----------



## Beta Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/14474043
> 
> 
> god dammit beta man you rule!!



I'll tell you what.... if I could get it, I would. I have plenty of room in the basement, but it's not a finished basement, and we have 6 bedrooms and only 1 kid, so I can't really justify finishing the basement (because we honestly don't need the extra space!) I've always wanted one of these though. I have a buddy who I know wants one.... but he's down in Cincinnati. If you don't pick it up, I'll let him know, but I don't think he could transport it that far.....


----------



## elmalloc

Mine is finished..if I do get it are you coming over to play or something, XD


----------



## Cameron

looks like a decent skee ball.

I would like one myself, but I have run out of room due to a bunch of pinball purchases in the last month.


I really really want a 25'+ contact bowler some day. I almost bought one. They are soooo cool.


----------



## Beta Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/14477534
> 
> 
> Mine is finished..if I do get it are you coming over to play or something, XD



Get your money out...... I'm a ringer!


----------



## whiskey > work

that thing would get so much use, much more than any pinball machine


----------



## Beta Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whiskey > work* /forum/post/14483454
> 
> 
> that thing would get so much use, much more than any pinball machine



I agree..... and given Whiskey's signature.... I can conclude with much certainty, that he knows what he's talking about, because he's obviously a genius.......


----------



## reedl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/14410452
> 
> 
> May I see a pic or three?


 http://pblq.com/arcade.html 


Wow, those pictures are old. I have at least three additional new pinball machines since those were taken.


I have to update them soon.


----------



## Cameron

I see you have a Space Shuttle there. You know that CPR has a new Space Shuttle playfield, plastics and backglass set coming soon right?


----------



## Cameron

Reedl,


Also saw you added a soda gun system. I am very casually working on adding one to my theater. Spend all my funds on Pinball. I need to sell my Space Invaders as soon as I get it nice and spiffy as I have over extended by budget this last month.


----------



## reedl

My Space Shuttle Playing surface is OK, but not great. I will probably not invest anything in it though, as it works well, and really do not care about the surface of that one anyways. It is my younger daughter's favorite machine, and I think we will keep it exactly like it is.


As to the soda machine, I purchased a complete system that had everything ready to go. If you go the DYI route, you need to figure out how to keep the cold plate cold. This is usually done in a restaurant with ice, but you need to keep filling a container with ice which does not work well in a home environment. You cannot simply put the cold plate in a refrigerator since it will warm up the first time liquid goes through it. Putting it in a container of cold water in a refrigerator does not work well since the water will warm up quite quickly.


It does have to be cold because if the carbonated water and syrup is warm, all the carbonation will be lost when it is dispensed.


The best solution for DYI is to find a tabletop unit which has the ice dam stuff inside of it.


But having the convience of 6 flavors of soda and lemonade available whenever I want is great. Of course not running out of bottles, and having to deal with the bottles is even better.


Reedl


----------



## Cameron

I already have a chiller that I can convert to a remote unit. So at this point all I needed was a gun, carbonator, and pumps.


I was hanging out on ebay when ever the right stuff came up, it went for too much.

But like I said, I ran myself out of money with my pinball purchases, so it will have to wait.


----------



## tidalwdave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whiskey > work* /forum/post/14483454
> 
> 
> that thing would get so much use, much more than any pinball machine



I love skeeball, but I have fifteen pins and while I'd love to own a skeeball, I'd play my pins much more. I guess it depends on your tastes, but pinball requires way more skill and is more interactive.


Dave


----------



## whiskey > work




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tidalwdave* /forum/post/14565216
> 
> 
> I love skeeball, but I have fifteen pins and while I'd love to own a skeeball, I'd play my pins much more. I guess it depends on your tastes, but pinball requires way more skill and is more interactive.
> 
> 
> Dave



agreed in that it takes more skill. The skee just have a certain appeal that I could see being a huge crownd favorite


----------



## Cameron

Yeah I am pretty sure if I added a realy full size skeeball to my lineup, it would be very popular especially with the kids. Skeeball is simple but cool.


I prefer pins anyday, but skeeball is probably more approachable to more people.


I am out of space now, but if I had more space and money, I would add a full size skee ball and a 25' big ball contact bowler. Bowlarama would be preferred.


----------



## whiskey > work




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cameron* /forum/post/14566597
> 
> 
> Yeah I am pretty sure if I added a realy full size skeeball to my lineup, it would be very popular especially with the kids. Skeeball is simple but cool.
> 
> 
> I prefer pins anyday, but skeeball is probably more approachable to more people.
> 
> 
> I am out of space now, but if I had more space and money, I would add a full size skee ball and a 25' big ball contact bowler. Bowlarama would be preferred.



hmm. What is this big ball bowler you speak of? I'm gonna google and look at what that is. Ever see those bowling arcade machines with the puck and the pins that fall down? We got 2 on craigslist up here in MA, but they are heavy as hell the lady said. Don't have a truck right now


----------



## Cameron

Well the shuffle puck bowlers are OK, but the really cool ones are the biggest Big Ball Bowlers:
http://marvin3m.com/bowl/index.htm 


The holy grail is the United Bowl-A-Rama. Very cool machine. I decent one is 20K or more though.


There is one guy Doc Doom who fixes and sells them. I actually had a deposit on the exact one that is in the pic below:
http://marvin3m.com/bowl/66bally.htm 


A totally sweet contact bowler. It was a 25' alley length bowler. So cool.


Anyway my business got sued frivolously and it cost me about 10-15K to get the court to throw out the lawsuit. Well needless to say, I was unable at that time to buy the machine. Since then, I have run out of room.


I had a Strike Master shuffle bowler, which was the last DMD machine made. It was cool, but it had a shorter shuffle lane. This made the game a bit too easy so it wasn't much of a challenge. It was not too much bigger than a pin. The kids loved it for a year or so, but then it wasn't used so I sold it.


If you get a bowler (shuffle or ball), get the longest one possible.


One other thing is the Manekin bowlers. They are really cool too. There is a company that is making reproduction manekin bowlers.


----------



## Remax

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIIFuHmDf2s 


Heres a good video of it. I would love one, but i could not justify $20k on one. Well unless I was filthy rich, but I would probably have real bowling in my house.


----------



## whiskey > work

wow, that really is the ultimate. The holy grail


----------



## Cameron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whiskey > work* /forum/post/14574766
> 
> 
> wow, that really is the ultimate. The holy grail



The bally one can be had for around 7K or so.


----------



## whiskey > work

insanity. Let's learn the lessons of mc hammer. Dude had a big bowling alley in his house, next think you know he's eating out a dumpster







. It would be so insane i wouldn't get anything else done. Might as well add a putting green or something sick like that


----------



## Cameron

Add both. Don't worry about MC.


----------



## edgeconnj45

I worked at a seaside arcade for years and those get filthy,

the trick to making it look new is actually to strip a thin layer off the surface.

the only problem is elbow grease, steel wool and an abrasive like comet does an amazing job but time consuming, and makes a lovely orange sludge.

With 25 units we decided to employ a floor buffer with a jury rigged pad squeegies deck mops and a wet vac that cut a week of work down to two days, one person at most. It's overboard if you don't operate them publicly but it will look like new!


----------



## Cameron

did you apply lacquer after you cleaned them up?


----------



## smp1020

Are you still looking for a skee ball machine? What state are you located in? My husband bought me a 13 foot vinatge machine, works great, but we really don't have the room.


----------



## Lee L

We don;t have the room for a real machine either as it turns out, with all the other stuff my wife wants to jam in there. Sears has a decent one that will fold up when not in use that strikes a decent balance between realism and utility that we are going with.


Lots of other cool stuff in here though.


----------



## chip85

smp1020 ..


Do you still have the Skeeball available? If so, where are you located?


thanks ....


----------



## elmalloc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whiskey > work* /forum/post/14576409
> 
> 
> insanity. Let's learn the lessons of mc hammer. Dude had a big bowling alley in his house, next think you know he's eating out a dumpster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It would be so insane i wouldn't get anything else done. Might as well add a putting green or something sick like that



hey dawg I'm getting a rhino courts putting green next year hopefully, roughly $15/square foot = $5000.


ill be at the corner dumpster the following year


----------



## whiskey > work

lol nothing like a nice snack from the bottom of metal garbage vat


----------



## CLARK215

I have one vintage skeeball machine in good condition!! This machine may have come out of the old myrtle beach pavillion? This is a really nice vintage machine for only $2600!! Clark @ 704-910-6038


----------

